# A future at Hallmark???



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

My 6 yr old just made me a birthday card....

The translation, after you sound out the words such as "cod=could" "bes=best".....


"you are the best mom I could ever have. If you die I will always remember you"ound:

Then he fell into my arms and cried for 10 mins. Sweet, twisted little freak.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ohhhh Tritia, I think I would of started to cry with him, very sweet.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh, I bawled! I'm STILL cryin'. 
He's the sweetest little boy.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Tritia, I am crying.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh my, what a sweet and sensitive little man you have there!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Tritia, that is so sweet (in a very strange way)! I can't imagine where kids get these things from.

Oh, and Happy Birthday! arty:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Tritia,

How touching. I would try to find out what triggered his connection to losing you. Has he heard anything about a friend or family member losing someone? Give him extra hugs. Awww!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Lina, developmentally Tritia's son is at an age where he understands the concept of death as being final (he'll know it's also inevitable in a few years). It's quite normal for kids to express thoughts about their parents death. Not implicating here, that you thought it was un-normal of him! Just trying to explain how he came up with that idea.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maryam, I'm sure that's probably it. It's just that sometimes the things kids say just cracks me up. I guess when I say that I don't know where kids gets things from, it is just a saying to me. My mom used to say it all the time and I also do, even when I do understand it.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

When my Grandson was about 6 years old, he would cry every morning and beg my son (his father), not to leave for work because he feared my son would die at work and never come home again. I guess kids go through these stages.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

how sweet...the innocence of children...Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Tritia,

THAT'S the kind of thing you save until he is 36 years old...then you take it out and use it against him! ound:

I am SO glad I always saved those kinds of things. They make for sweet, beautiful memories. (When they SWEAR as teenagers that they CAN'T STAND YOU, you pull out something like that and do one of those "nah, nah, nah, nah, nah's")... :boink:

I don't think you need to read anything into it except that the little guy really loves his mommy...what a sweetheart! :hug:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

> I guess when I say that I don't know where kids gets things from, it is just a saying to me.


:doh: Lina, I guess my medical part of the brain just switches on automatically and produces unnecessary explanations :biggrin1:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> :doh: Lina, I guess my medical part of the brain just switches on automatically and produces unnecessary explanations :biggrin1:


Don't feel bad, I automatically questioned if he knew something I didn't. Makes me afraid to go to my gyno appt. next wk :suspicious:

And I'll definitly keep this. Can't wait to bust this stuff out for them when they're older


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

And thanks for the bday wishes!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

What a wonderful little boy. He loves his mom so deeply. What a lovely bond you have with him. I have daughters and their bond is different w/their moms. This reminds me of her sister and her son (who was an NFL football player for awhile)~~he still loves his mama!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awwww, that is so sweet I am crying. What a wonderful, sensitive little man you've got.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday! And the world needs more sensitive boys- you are obviously doing a great job!

Amanda


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Aw, thanks everyone. He really is a very sensitive, and loving boy. Honestly..all four of mine are. They're good to their mommy 
I wish I could take full credit, but they have a very sweet daddy.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Tritia, that is so sweet! I have a sweet sensitive boy who is now 22. And he has a sweet sensitive dad too  His GF just told me what a wonderful BF he is, that all her friends are jealous. It makes me so proud. Your DS will make some girl happy one day too. Gotta love those sensitive guys.

I have a close wonderful relationship with both my kids. My DD, now 19, is also sweet and sensitive and had a terrible fear of me dying when she was younger. It was so bad that she couldn't even stay overnight at a friend's for fear I'd die. She would cry and shake all over. It totally freaked my DH out, wondering if it was a premonition of sorts. I wasn't worried because I went through the very same thing with my Mom when I was little.

Some kids go through it, others don't. It's actually heartbreaking because the fear is so real. Give him an extra hug!


----------

